# Stinky goat breath???



## rrooster76 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a yearling alpine doe we raised from a bottle baby. She has and always has had "stinky" breath.. Kind of hard to describe the "stink"... just a stronger odor.

Anyone ever heard of such a thing or the causes?? Not really a big issue just kind of strange. Other people have noticed this as well with her... 

Doesn't seem to affect her at all.. healthy, up to date on shots/deworming etc. 

Same grain/hay/mineral supp as everyone else. 

:whatgoat: Any thoughts?? Thanks


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Could she have a bad tooth?


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

:wink: I have noticed when my goats "urp" up their cud it can be a bit stinky...
Is this what you are smelling???


----------



## rrooster76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Never really opened her mouth to look at her teeth.. not really an infected/rotten kind of smell.. just a lot stronger cud smell, if that makes any sense>>..

A healthy doe, good weight and "bottle baby" friendly :wink: 

thanks for the thoughts..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You can try giving her some probiotics, it will help with good bacteria in the gut and help speed things up as far as the fermenting process in the rumen, it might alter the bad breath.... I know it works well with "gassy" dogs.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I have one that has a strong breath than my others.....so maybe it's just her


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Alfalfa breath is the worse. gag. I never knew it could smell like that! They like to urp it up when I'm bent over and at face level. :shocked: :laugh: 

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> You can try giving her some probiotics, it will help with good bacteria in the gut and help speed things up as far as the fermenting process in the rumen, it might alter the bad breath.... I know it works well with "gassy" dogs.


 I agree with that..... I'd say.... it is just the Doe.....if it isn't a rotten... like infection smell ...she should be OK...also... give her some baking soda.... it helps with odor and the gut..... :wink:


----------

